# I Need To Say This



## Tellingmyside (Nov 29, 2017)

When I first got together with my husband he was a very kind and sweet guy and he was a very supportive and caring guy but he started to change when we got marriage he became a very jealous and controlling person and he stopped acting like he cared about me or anyone but himself and he stopped being supportive and he would just say some really nasty things to me with very little reason. I have until yesterday tried to see only the good in him but I just can't do it anymore I can't believe that it's going to end like this.


----------



## Bonkers (Nov 26, 2017)

Marriages never end well.


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

I know you are hurting, I have been through this and more. 

Just stay strong you need to for your child and yourself, you will have some tough days for a while. What helped was thinking of all the terrible stuff he did to me, that gave me the courage to not look back and keep moving forward.

You can do this, it just takes one day at a time and some days it's hour by hour. You had the strength to make him leave, that alone is hard to do, now it is time to show your strength and move forward.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

I was following his story originally, then yours, and I can said that your husband most be either delusional or he's socially underdeveloped, but most likely just a guy trying to have his cake and eat it too, and being an inconsiderate bas**rd to his family.

Even if what he's saying were to be true, how can he even think that anyone could believe his "only a friend" story. Plus spending all that money on somebody's else, when he has a family to take care of? If in addition he's been treating you like you say, That's only a confirmation that he has something on the side most likely, very typical. I wouldn't put up with it. Get rid of the jerk while you still can have a chance for a better life either by yourself or eventually with somebody else whom would think the world of you and show it with deeds and affections, or if he suddenly sees the light toward you, but I don't know if you should give it a try. Best of luck either way.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Tellingmyside said:


> When I first got together with my husband he was a very kind and sweet guy and he was a very supportive and caring guy but he started to change when we got marriage he became a very jealous and controlling person and he stopped acting like he cared about me or anyone but himself and he stopped being supportive and he would just say some really nasty things to me with very little reason. I have until yesterday tried to see only the good in him but I just can't do it anymore I can't believe that it's going to end like this.


Sadly the person you are seeing now is probably who he really is. And always was.


----------

